# Day of the Dead adds kayaking event-BV



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Just added. ELF boating at 12 noon. Hope to see you there. 

November 2, 2013 
This day long community event is designed to get us out and together to celebrate the beginning of the slower winter season, and to remember that we are a vibrant, active and growing town. This is open to everyone, especially the pot luck and gathering in between CKS and Deerhammer on East Main St. 

No sponsors, no fees, no prizes, no waivers, only fun. 

11:00 am - Fun Run. Meet at CKS Retail Store for a more advanced or beginner fun run. 

12:00 pm- ELF Kayaking on the Upper Ark Meet at Colorado Kayak Supply - CKS.

1:00 pm - Fun Bike. Meet at Boneshaker Cycles for a more advanced or beginner ride.

2:00-3:00 pm- Art with Brynn Ronning at the Jailhouse Arts gallery & studio.

3:00 pm till Dark- Happy Hour at Deerhammer Distilling Company

5:00 pm- 7:00 pm - Outdoor Main St. Community Potluck at Whiskey Meadows. Please bring a side or main dish for everyone to enjoy. Individuals, kids and families all welcome. Everyone is invited. 

Brought to you the Buena Vista Alliance For More Fun Events In The Slow Season. (BVAFMFEITSS)
https://www.facebook.com/events/655716291128293/


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Should be lot's of fun! Phil U. and I have agreed to take the lead on the ELF run, so if anyone is interested, but not sure if you have the ability or think you don't know the lines we will be happy to help out. If the flows at Granite are above 120 cfs for the run we will likely go from #4 to Miner's Camp. If the flow drops below 120 we will likely run from #6 to Frog Rock. Lot's of boofs and splats in a highly channelized class III+/IV- run.

Pine Creek is also still good to go.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bv-day-of-the-dead-elf-run-11-2-a-50708.html


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Water looks up a little today too. And weather is looking nice.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, yeah that's awesome. Looking at more like 300 cfs right now. Hope it holds for awhile. That's more like low water than Elf'ing....


----------



## tbliss (Mar 19, 2005)

*ELF Boating event at the Buena Vista Day of the Dead Celebration*

Come on down to BV, this Saturday November 2nd for this day long fun community event. It is designed to get folks out to celebrate the beginning of the winter season and that we are a vibrant, active and growing town. This is open to everyone; especially the pot luck and gathering in between CKS and Deerhammer Distillery on East Main St. 

No sponsors, no fees, no prizes, no waivers, only fun. 

11:00 am - Fun Run. Meet at CKS Retail Store for a more advanced or beginner fun run. 

12:00 pm- ELF Kayaking on the Upper Ark Meet at Colorado Kayak Supply - CKS.

1:00 pm - Fun Bike. Meet at Boneshaker Cycles for a more advanced or beginner ride.

2:00-3:00 pm- Art with Brynn Ronning at the Jailhouse Arts gallery & studio.

3:00 pm till Dark- Happy Hour at Deerhammer Distilling Company

5:00 pm- 7:00 pm - Outdoor Main St. Community Potluck at Whiskey Meadows. Please bring a side or main dish for everyone to enjoy. Individuals, kids and families all welcome. Everyone is invited. 

Brought to you the Buena Vista Alliance For More Fun Events In The Slow Season. (BVAFMFEITSS)
https://www.facebook.com/events/655716291128293/Thanks


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Just guessing here, but does ELF stand for Extremely Low Flow?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

jaffy said:


> Just guessing here, but does ELF stand for Extremely Low Flow?


Yes. The term was coined by Jim Snyder. One of the masters of our sport.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey. So if you've ever wondered what this ELFing thing is about and why the Ark is so awesome for it, here is your chance to come out and meet the local ELFing community and discover another beautiful side of boating the Ark. Should be a great time on the rio followed by a downtown pot luck and drinks at the Hammer.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

A quick clarification. It is on the second of Nov. but that is *next* weekend not "this". Hope to see some new faces. Fun times to be had...


----------



## tbliss (Mar 19, 2005)

Absolutely right. NEXT Saturday. Thanks Phil


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Going to combine this one with the other Tim....but hoping we get a BIG turnout! Should be lot's of fun!


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Is elfing a creek or play boat activity? Sounds like a ton o fun.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I prefer to use a creek boat, just because there aren't many waves that are in, but there are some really nice boof/splat/spin spots where it is nice to have a little hull speed.... I have friends that paddle play boats when elfing though. So it's whatever you prefer.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

The rio is holding at 210ish cfs. Great level. Fun weekend of ELFing with new and old friends. Extended forecast is calling for 60 on Sat. Here is a short article with a few nice pics of ELFing #4 to #7. 

ELFing The Numbers - Dustin Urban .com


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

*Elf boat choices*

Having done some elf boating I thought I would throw my 2 cents in on boat choices. It sounds like numbers operated under the same principles as other ELF runs and play/creek boats have their own merits and issues.

Play boat pros - Smaller and more apt to fit through tight channels; lesser chance of an end to end pin. Lighter boat means it's easier to wheelchair portage. Any pools in a run will tend to be slow and uninteresting in a creeker but a playboat can work on flatwater tricks. Typically low water means the moves while somewhat manky won't be that difficult so a playboat can handle them. If there is any play it will likely have very short wave lengths and creekers will be completely unable to take advantage.

Play boat cons - Slower boat will struggle more to boof over shallow rocks. Rock hits hurt the ankles more. Elfing often happens in cold fall/winter weather and playboats are cold. Sitting lower in the water and having hard edges makes the boat more susceptible to pins. 

Creek boat pros - Warm, fast, comfortable, glides over rocks, designed to handle mank.

Creek boat cons - Sometimes too big to fit cleanly through spaces. Almost no surfing available. Too easy?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Mostly agree with Glenn on his boat observations. A little more... Playboats can fit in smaller eddys which can be fun. I do think they tend to be the same width as a creeker though so I've not noticed them fitting through a slot any better. There are a few places where a playboat can be cartwheeled but even the great playboaters I know tend to bring their creeker. I like treating the Ark as a creek run so I paddle a creeker exclusively. There are not a lot of waves to be had but there are a few and some do lend themselves to being surfed by my Med Karma. Found a new one (to me) yesterday and was psyched with how well the boat did and how much fun it was. I've also paddled with a former pro who paddled an Outburst (long boat) and was amazed to watch him use his hull speed, and ridiculous skills, to open up lines I'd never seen run before. Re: easier... I think it works both ways but I often feel like I have to run a more precise line with my creeker to keep it clean. I like that. The only boat I've seen on the Ark at ELF that I thought was a bad choice was a Dynamic Duo. Too tight for that boat.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

A creek boat is nearly always the same width but a playboat can get pretty skinny on edge. We have a move on the gallatin at low water that you can float through brushing a rock in a playboat but a creekboat will wedge into and requires a pseudo hand portage. Mostly I was referring to the length of a playboat being better for slots with turns/eddies ferries with limited front/back length etc. Invariably there will be moves that boat A can do that B be can't and vice versa.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

glenn said:


> A creek boat is nearly always the same width but a playboat can get pretty skinny on edge. We have a move on the gallatin at low water that you can float through brushing a rock in a playboat but a creekboat will wedge into and requires a pseudo hand portage. Mostly I was referring to the length of a playboat being better for slots with turns/eddies ferries with limited front/back length etc. Invariably there will be moves that boat A can do that B be can't and vice versa.


Agreed. Although I'm curious to see the height of a creeker vs. the height of the most modern playboats. They are pretty puffed out these days.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Really sounding like a great Saturday is in store for anyone lucky enough to make their way to Buena Vista for the "Day of the Dead".

Here are a few updates to the event:

We just coursed out the FREE FUN runs. One will be flat at 2.6 miles and one will be up hill downhill at 5 miles. All on the trails you love. Start at the CKS Retail store at 11 am. See you there.

Backyard Bouldering Session with The Trailhead at the dual boulders in South Main from 2-3. We'll bring some climbing shoes if you need 'em, as well as a boombox full of early 90's hip hop. Show up, climb some stuff, and sandbag your buddies.

Costumes at Jailhouse Arts gallery & studio from 2-3.. In addition to mask making & paper flowers, we'll have some mirrors set up if you want to bring face paint.

LIVE MUSIC CONFIRMED: Lupe Ballazo's Jug Band will be performing at BV's Day of the Dead Party. Come out at 5:00 pm for the community potluck at Whiskey Meadows, and enjoy the fun-time sounds of Salida's own Lupe Ballazo's Jug Band.

Also sounds like there is likely to be a group of playboaters and SUP'ers surfing it up at the Staircase Wave.

Looking like the weather forecast is for clear skies and high temps around 60. Should be perfect. Flows are down to around 160 cfs which is ideal Elf flow. All the tight technical lines will be in, but it shouldn't be overly boney.

Hope to see a good turnout. Heck, what do you got to do that's better than getting in your kayak one last time?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

"Flows are down to around 160 cfs which is ideal Elf flow. All the tight technical lines will be in, but it shouldn't be overly boney."

Logan, just curious at what point, if any, do you consider it overly boney?


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

LoDo is looking prime for a nice cold water SELF (surfing extremely low flow) session on the 6'11".


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Dave Frank said:


> Logan, just curious at what point, if any, do you consider it overly boney?


Here's MY breakdown:

200 is still good to go from Pine Creek to Buena Vista.

150 Pine Creek is still in, but the ideal run is #4 - Miner's Camp

100 Pine Creek is ok. Best run is #6 to Frog Rock

below 100, and especially below 80 the best run is from Railroad Bridge to Grassy Knoll or Frog Rock.

I will still run the Railroad Bridge to Grassy/Frog as low as it will go. My personal lowest run is at 65 cfs. Pretty sure Phil and Ryan ran it down to like 53 last season...


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

I see it's supposed to be near 60 and sunny around noon tomorrow. What are the flows looking like for the ELF run? Meet at CKS at noon, right?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

xena13 said:


> I see it's supposed to be near 60 and sunny around noon tomorrow. What are the flows looking like for the ELF run? Meet at CKS at noon, right?


Yeah! 60 degrees. Flow about 150 cfs. Meet at CKS at noon. Pot luck and music after. Should be a great day.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: what section we'll run... 150 is a good ELF level. Too low to paddle from #1 down. Some paddle Pine Creek laps. 4 thru 7 goes nicely. Fractions go well too. We'll see how many folks show and who wants to paddle what. If there are enough paddlers and different interests we may just have more than one group. Seems likely.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually I think 1, 1.5 and 2 are still great rapids at this flow.... the issue is the float in from the Numbers launch. However, there is a way around that.... you have to make a quick hike over the hill from the road into the Numbers launch to the very top of #1.

It's generally easier all around to just put in right above #4 though...

Here is a video from last year (I think) at lower flow than we have now.

Looking forward to a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Today!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Some pics from the day!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

~30 paddlers showed up


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

A few more from the phone. It was great to paddle with y'all!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. Thanks everyone who showed up, what a great group of paddlers. 30 kayakers showed up for the event, and one local joined at the last minute who saw us running shuttle. 31 total paddlers on the 2nd of November... oh yeah!

Also wanted to thank everyone who came down to the community potluck. What a great turnout.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Couple more shots...

Here is a group picture from the put-in via Snowhere:



and here is one from the after paddle party via Lemsip:


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic day! Great to meet so many new folks. That was all about growing community...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

One more bump with a few more shots from Saturday:

The fun run group:



bike ride group:



and a cool panoramic of #5 from Rivervibe:



rivervibephotography.blogspot.com

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jmjensen (Apr 12, 2011)

That was a great event! Worth the trip from the Front range.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks to all that made it to the Day of the Dead, it will be back next year for sure. It was awesome because all of you were there to make it happen. Thanks everyone.


----------

